# motorcycle lifts



## rweckerly (Jun 8, 2009)

I am a widow and would like to use one of the new style lifts on the back of my class A diesel pusher to carry my Harley.  Has anyone tried these and had good or bad luck with them and a particular brand?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2009)

Re: motorcycle lifts

Can't help with this one rweckerly but will bring it back to the top so maybe someone can give you an answer.  Seems like a Harley would be on the heavy side for one of the lifts but JMO.  Seems like a enclosed trailer would be better.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: motorcycle lifts

Well, if you've got a Harley, what in the heck do you need a motor home (MH) for?  :clown: 

Welcome to the forum, R.!


----------



## LEN (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: motorcycle lifts

Don't know a lot about the lifts, have seen a few, but here is a link to one brand and you can still have a toad behind.

http://www.hydralift-usa.com/

LEN


----------



## brodavid (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: motorcycle lifts

Welcome to the forum, and agee with Tex, JK
Check out the hydralift website, they should be able to help you.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: motorcycle lifts

Still just seems like to much weight to hang on the rear of any MH.  I have seen some with a wheel to help support.


----------



## rldeagle (Jun 11, 2009)

RE: motorcycle lifts

My friend just installed a hydralift on his 40 foot 2005 Monaco.  He loads his 2005 Harley ULTRA on it and it works great.  Have seen several at RV shows but from what I have seen would rate this model number 1


----------



## rweckerly (Jun 12, 2009)

RE: motorcycle lifts

thanks to everyone.  I'm planning on going to Sturgis next month and don't want the hassle of a trailer.


----------



## rldeagle (Jun 12, 2009)

RE: motorcycle lifts

Talked to my friend again about his Hydralift -- only way to go.  Expensive (about 5 grand).  Saw his bike loaded, very stable, easy to load and unload, even operates with a remote.  Only concern is the size of your coach.  With the ULTRA and the lift (it is heavy duty) probably added about 1250 pounds to the rear of his coach but Hydralift can advise you on your application.  Good luck and have fun in Sturgis --- it's always a kick.


----------



## vanole (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: motorcycle lifts

My brother inlaw lugs his motorcycle around on his M/H.  He has a DP also and like posted his lift is made my hydralift.  Just spoke to him and he swears by it.  Also said don't forget to recalculate your tire pressures with your added weight.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------

